# What was the last year the Varsity was made in Chicago?



## BlackRockJohhny (Mar 22, 2017)

I have the FIRST Varsity (1960), so I would like to have the LAST Varsity made in Chicago.
Note that I wrote "LAST Varsity *made in Chicago*":  My understanding is that the Varsity model was made up through 1986, but I have just read that the 1986 model was made by Giant in Taiwan.

I've got nothing against Schwinns not made in Chicago, but my collecting focus for Schwinns is for Chicago-made bikes only.

I can't seem to find information on the LAST year that the Varsity was made in Chicago.
Anybody know?

Thanks!


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 22, 2017)

I would assume,between 81-83,last years they built sting rays and spitfires,hollywoods,typhoons. 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2017)

My best estimate on the last Chicago Schwinn production would be sometime in early 1982. This question was asked some years back on the SBF and no positive answer was produced.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 23, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> My best estimate on the last Chicago Schwinn production would be sometime in early 1982. This question was asked some years back on the SBF and no positive answer was produced.




... That's what I was told by my local Schwinn shop also ... 1982 ...


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 23, 2017)

The Varsity was last made in Chicago in mid 1983. During that time production shifted to the Murray plant in Lawrenceburg TN, where they continued to be produced with electro-forged frames through 1985. You can see more information about that in the following topic: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/anybody-know-when-in-83-the-chicago-schwinn-plant-closed.49253/

You can see information about how to tell a Chicago bike from a Murray-built bike here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/can-you-help-me-identify-this-schwinn-continental.62180/

Here is the '83 Varsity catalog page:


----------



## rhenning (Mar 23, 2017)

Not to rain on your quest but these are pictures of a first year Varsity.  1953.  Roger


----------



## Oilit (Mar 24, 2017)

I read somewhere, maybe the Schwinn Bike forum, that the last Chicago Schwinns date to April 1983 (serial number). From bikes I've seen myself, a Feb. '83 Sidewinder was from Chicago and a June '83 Deluxe Varsity was from Lawrenceburg. The Sidewinder has a May head badge number, so final assembly may have continued in Chicago a month or two longer. If someone who was working there wants to jump in with the details, then by all means, be my guest.


----------

